# Warbird Build



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

So, I've had several gravel bikes this year starting with a Diverge that was a little to small for me on to a Revolt that I really liked, just like the Diverge though was a little to small (I bought both used, so didn't get hit with full retail) and FINALLY found a bike that seemed to fit the bill. I wanted to run bigger tires, so that's why I didn't get a larger Diverge and wanted a taller and am a more traditionalist, so that's why I didn't get a larger Diverge. I went with a Warbird. I bought the Tiagra model well simply because they are out of everything else including the frameset! So, I ordered a Shimano GRX 2x11 group, had some killer wheels and carbon bars and made the transformation. I took 3 lbs. off the weight of the bike with my transformation and seem to really like it. The wheelset is Specialized CLX32 and I'm running Specialized Renegade 1.8 tires. I have an Easton carbon bar with I think it's 12 degree flare and a Ergon saddle. I want to upgrade the seatpost and I'll be all done. I think it turned out great and I got what I wanted..


----------



## davesupra (Jun 19, 2017)

Sweet build, I like the all black. Where did you score the 1.8 renegades? I have them on my Fargo but they are worn out and I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

I had them left over from a few years ago. Yeah, you can't get them anymore. These are REALLY worn, but hold air and sealed up.. I'm thinking though I'm to go with the stock tires in a 700x45.. Did a 100K gravel race today and bike performed flawlessly..


----------



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

Mosovich said:


> ........... I went with a Warbird. I bought the Tiagra model well simply because they are out of everything else including the frameset! So, I ordered a Shimano GRX 2x11 group, had some killer wheels and carbon bars and made the transformation. I took 3 lbs. off the weight of the bike with my transformation and seem to really like it. The wheelset is Specialized CLX32 and I'm running Specialized Renegade 1.8 tires. I have an Easton carbon bar with I think it's 12 degree flare and a Ergon saddle. I want to upgrade the seatpost and I'll be all done. I think it turned out great and I got what I wanted..


Nice, but you might have given the 2019 Tiagra more of a chance. 

I actually purchased two bikes(2019) this summer, (an Addict and a Checkpoint) both equipped with hydraulic disc Tiagra, and still managed to stay within my original one-bike budget. No bragging rights for sure, but I feel like performance hasn't been compromised, and my money went a little further. 

I will also add that the Warbird is a stunning looking bike in person. Your pics really don't do it justice.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

My warbird's brakes weren't hydrolic, they were cable actuated. I'll admit, everything worked flawlessly, but to go from Dura Ace level bikes to Tiagra was a little difficult. The GRX 800 I'm really liking..


----------



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

Mosovich said:


> My warbird's brakes weren't hydrolic, they were cable actuated. I'll admit, everything worked flawlessly, but to go from Dura Ace level bikes to Tiagra was a little difficult. The GRX 800 I'm really liking..


OK, sorry, the Warbird must have had the 2018 Tiagra with mechanical brakes. Yeah, I wouldn't want to settle for that. But 2019 Tiagra is full hydraulic, with similar shifters and brake performance to 105. The only differences being 10 vs 11 speed, and a crank weight differential. 

The GRX 800 is Ultegra level. Definitely worth upgrading from mechanical Tiagra. Thanks for clarifying.


----------

